# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Ποιο κλουβί είναι το καλύτερο;

## -Vasia1997-

Παιδια εαν μου γεννηθουνε love birds θα πρεπει λογικα μετα να τα χωρισω απο τους γονεις οταν μεγαλωσουν
Εχω  δει 4 πολυ καλα κλουβια κατα τη γνωμη μου και θα ηθελα να μου πειτε  ποσα love birds χωραει το καθε κλουβι επειδη μονο με τις διαστασεις δεν  μπορω να καταλαβω εγω :Sad0064: (θα ηθελα να μου πειτε και οι τιμες εαν ειναι καλες  :Happy:  )

1)63χ30χ35cm*   25$*

2)*76χ46χ45.50cm 30$*

3)*37χ25χ53cm 27$*

4)46χ36χ70cm 70$

Οταν λεμε χωρις ΦΠΑ τι ενοουμε? :Icon Question:

----------


## vag21

στις τιμες αυτες θα προσθεσεις και 23%.
πχ αυτο που εχει 30,ειναι 30 χ23 δια 100 =6,9 αρα συνολο 36,9.

----------


## -Vasia1997-

το φπα δεν ειναι αυτο που λες?Επειδη μπορω να τα παρω και χωρις φπα 20% φθηνοτερα απο τις τιμες που εβαλα.Ειναι ομως παρανομο?

----------


## vag21

αυτο δε μπορω να στο απαντησω βασιλικη.γνωμη μου παντως ειναι να εχεις νομιμη αποδειξη σε περιπτωση που θελησεις να το γυρισεις πισω.

----------


## -Vasia1997-

οκ ευχαριστω.Οποιος μπορει ας απαντησει στις αλλες αποριες μου(αυτη με το φπα μου λυθηκε)

----------


## andreascrete

Εγώ θα έπαιρνα την μεγάλη ζευγαρώστρα στα 30 ευρώ, μπορείς να χωρίζεις και τα lovebird που θες να ξεχωρίσεις απο άλλα.

----------


## Theodor77

Βασια παρατηρησα οτι η τιμες ειμαι σε usd  .
Η το site  ειναι απο αμερικη  , η ειναι απο ολου και δεν εχεις αλλαξει το νομισμα .
Απο οπου και να ειναι   χιλιες φορες καλητερα να πλήρωσεις και το  φπα  ( δηλαδη να σου κοψει αποδειξη ) και σε καθε περιπτωση  μπορεις να το  στειλης πισω για  οποιοδηποτε λογο ( σπασμενο  , προβληματικο  κτλ κτλ )
Επισης αν ειναι απο εξωτερικο usa ,  παλι καλητερα να ειναι με αποδειξη  και ο λογος   θα ειναι αν καπου κολληση στο τελωνειο .

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Εγω θα επερνα το 2.

Και μπορεις να ο βρεις 23,70 εδω στην Αθηνα...

----------


## mitsman

Εγω δεν παιρνω ποτε ξανα αλλο κλουβι απο το 2 αλλα αυτο που εχω βρει με 30 ευρω γιατι τα πιο φθηνα δεν εχουν πορτες για εξωτερικες φωλιες!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Εννοεις οτι υπαρχουν διαφορα μοντελα του συγκεκριμμενου κλουβιου???

----------


## mitsman

Ακριβως!!! το φθηνο ειναι χωρις πλαινα πορτακια για εξωτερικη φωλια!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Μαλιστα, αρα θελει προσοχη...

----------


## vikitaspaw

βασικα εγω θα διαλεγα το 2 αλλα δεν σκεφτηκα αρχικα αυτο που λεει ο mitsman οτι δεν εχει πλαινα πορτακια για φωλια...βεβαια...μια περιοδο την ειχανε βγαλει τα κοκατιλ μου μεσα σ ενα τετοιο (λιγο μεγαλυτερο) κ αυτο που χα κανει ηταν να κοψω 3-4 καγκελα για να βαλω φωλια εξωτερικη. Στη συνεχεια εβαλα τα καναρινια εκει, εκλεισα την τρυπα μ ενα σιτακι και no problem!!. Κ παλι αυτο το κλουβι θα διαλεγα δεδομενου οτι μπορεις κ να χωρισεις τα πουλια που θες...ειναι βολικo, φθηνό, ελαφρύ, ευρυχωρο!

----------


## panaisompatsos

Καλημέρα.
Θα μπορούσες να μου στείλεις μήνυμα με τα στοιχεία του σάιτ απο όπου έχεις δεί τα κλουβια?

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Theodor 77 οι τιμες ειναι σε ευρω απλως δεν τις αντεγραφα αλλα τις εγραφα και ο υπολογιστης μου δεν εχει σε ευρω αλλα μονο σε $
Στην αθηνα ειναι το μαγαζι και απο οτι ακουσα 20 λεπτα(με τα ποδια) απο το σπιτι μου  :Happy: 
Εαν μου βγουν μικρα θα παω να το παρω η ιδια απο το μαγαζι οποτε θα προσεξω τα παντα  :Happy:  .Επισης και εγω στο πρωτο κλουβι που ειχα τα λοβ μπερτ δεν ειχαν πλαινη προτα για φωλια και το εκοψα.Αλλα μετα για να μην βαλω και αλλο εχω τη φωλια μονιμα εκει
Σου το στελνω τωρα  :Happy:

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Theodor 77 οι τιμες ειναι σε ευρω απλως δεν τις αντεγραφα αλλα τις εγραφα και ο υπολογιστης μου δεν εχει σε ευρω αλλα μονο σε $
Στην αθηνα ειναι το μαγαζι και απο οτι ακουσα 20 λεπτα(με τα ποδια) απο το σπιτι μου  :Happy: 
Εαν μου βγουν μικρα θα παω να το παρω η ιδια απο το μαγαζι οποτε θα προσεξω τα παντα  :Happy:  .Επισης και εγω στο πρωτο κλουβι που ειχα τα λοβ μπερτ δεν ειχαν πλαινη προτα για φωλια και το εκοψα.Αλλα μετα για να μην βαλω και αλλο εχω τη φωλια μονιμα εκει
Σου το στελνω τωρα  :Happy: 
Επισης οποιος μπορει ας μου πει περιπου ποσα love birds η παπαγαλακια χωρανε σε καθε κλουβι  :Happy: 
Επισης εαν δεν εχουν στα πλαγια πορτα για φωλια κανω εγω μια τρυπα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα  :Happy:

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Μια γεννα 5-6 τα βολευεις για καποιο διαστημα χωρις βεβαια να ειναι και πολυ ανετα...

----------


## -Vasia1997-

καλα το ξερω.Εχω ενα κλουβι(μικρο προς μεσαιο) αδειο και βεβαιο το μεγαλο των γονιων αλλα θελω διαφορετικο για να μικρα(ειμαι ιδιοτροπη  :: )

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Λοιπον επανερχομαι στο θεμα:

Μολις απεκτησα 2 76αρες ζευγαρωστρες με 23,70 τη μια.

Τελικα εχουν πλαινες πορτες αλλα της εχουν λιγο χαμηλα...

----------


## daras

οι μεγαλες εχουν πλαινες πορτες χαμηλα οπως λες. οι 60αρες δεν εχουν καθολου. πηρα κι εγω μια μεγαλη Γιωργο...ετσι μου ερχεται να μπω εγω μεσα!! πραγματικα μεγαλη....αλλα και η 60αρα ειναι πολυ καλη. πηγα 2 στον αδερφο μου..και τις κρεμασε πανω απο τις αλλες "κοινες" ζευγαρωστρες των μαγαζιων. τοτε εκανα τη συγκριση και ειδα ποσο πιο ευρυχωρες ειναι επειδη ειναι πιο ψηλες και πιο φαρδιες.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ναι ειναι πολυ ανετες...

Εγω πηρα 2 76αρες και τη βαση τους με 75,90€.

3 ωρες μετα την παραγγελια τις εφεραν σπιτι μου...

Παντως το συμπερασμα ειναι οτι δεν υπαρχουν 2 μοντελα στα 76 εκατ. οπως ειχα καταλαβει αρχικα...

Ολοι εχουν κωδικο μοντελου 9670.

----------


## -Vasia1997-

καλα εγω πηγα στο μαγαζι και ειναι μια χαρα.Οποτε για να παρω το κλουβι τωρα μου λειπουν τα μικρα xD

----------


## mitsman

> Παντως το συμπερασμα ειναι οτι δεν υπαρχουν 2 μοντελα στα 76 εκατ. οπως ειχα καταλαβει αρχικα...
> Ολοι εχουν κωδικο μοντελου 9670.


Σημαντικοτατη πληροφορια γιατι μου τα ειχαν πει αλλιως και τις πηρα πιο ακριβα εγω!!!!! Σε ευχαριστουμε Γιωργο!

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Ναι καλη πληροφορια  :Happy:

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Και πουθενα αλλου δεν εχω βρει την ειδικη βαση με 28,50€

Μιλαμε παντα για αυτη που ειναι για την 76αρα ζευγαρωστρα. Περιεργως αυτη που ειναι για την 60αρα κανει τα διπλα...

Μπορει να ακουγεται σαν διαφημιση αλλα ειμαι ΠΟΛΥ ευχαριστημενος...

----------


## -Vasia1997-

ναι ειναι πολυ περιεργα και μην ανησυχεις δεν ακουγετε σαν διαφημιση  :Happy:

----------

